# [SOLVED] WARCRAFT3 FATAL ERROR !! HELP !!



## helpmeanice (May 3, 2011)

cant enter game warcraft 3 frozen throne , help please . . already download wr3.reg and install , also cant . . 










use desktop ( intel i5 , ddr3 kingston hyper-x )


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: WARCRAFT3 FATAL ERROR !! HELP !!*

Try running the program as an administrator, Right click on the .exe and pick run as Administrator.


----------



## helpmeanice (May 3, 2011)

*Re: WARCRAFT3 FATAL ERROR !! HELP !!*

wah ! thanks a lot boss ! now i can play ! thanks so much !


----------

